# Phase four: Energica



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

EV Superbikes - What the hell are they doing here in Japan?? Japan has the best bikes and should have already had EV Superbikes on the roads by now.

Well this is the Energica from my mother's birth country Italy ... Stats are good but I do not really like the look of it at the front.







 
*Energica*: the first electric streetbike with racing DNA.
The key word is *Evolution*. *CRP*'s challenge is to deliver green technology with its innovation, not only on the track, but also on the street. CRP’s know-how is the result of 40 years of experience working alongside some of the best international motorsport teams.
*Energica* is *CRP Racing*'s first concept of an electric streetbike. 
After the success in the racing world of the *eCRP*, the electric competition racebike, *runner up at the 2011 World Championships* and *European champion in 2010*, CRP has decided to take to the “street” with the first 100% electric motorcycle prototype. 
It’s called *Energica* and is just like a real electric sports motorcycle. 
The *CRP *streetbike is an *Italian style* two wheeler, with a *strong racing personality* characterised by its *racing DNA* and *state of the art green technology*.

With *Energica *the electric motorbike is no longer just an example of alternative sustainable mobility, but has become a true model of high technology and design on two wheels, capable of giving you the same unique sensations as the traditional models.

The *Energica *project is underway thanks to the experience that CRP has gained race after race at the *FIM e-Power *and *TTXGP* electric motorcycle championships. 
After having travelled for two years throughout Europe and America, taking the *eCRP*, *one of the best electric racing vehicles*, to the track, the CRP staff have perfected every single detail in order to design a unique *electric streetbike* specimen, which today is a viable alternative to the next-generation endothermic motorbikes.

Energica is in the development phase, but some technical data is already available.

*Energica, Italian style, Racing DNA for CRP’s new generation electric streetbike*

*100% ELECTRIC STREETBIKE*
*MOTOR*
PMAC synchronous motor, permanent magnets
*POWER*
100KW
*TOP SPEED*
220 Km/h
*TORQUE*
16 Kgm
*RANGE*
150 Km
*POWER TRAIN EFFICIENCY*
more or less 95%
*BRAKING SYSTEM*
Brembo: front double caliper radial mount, rear single fixed caliper
*BRAKING DISCS*
Braking: front double floating disc diam.310mm, rear single disc diam. 220mm
*WHEELS*
OZ forged aluminum: front 3,50" X 17", rear 5,50" X 17"
*TYRES*
front 120/70-17 rear 180/55-17
*REAR MONOSHOCK ABSORBER*
Matris or Ohlins, adjustable length
*FRONT FORK*
Marzocchi or Ohlins
*THROTTLE CONTROLS, HANDLEBARS AND ELECTRIC SWITCHES*
Domino: ride-by-wire throttle
*DASHBOARD*
Digital multi-function LCD
*LIGHTS*
ECIE: innovative 100% LED lights​


----------

